# Ubuntu 9.10 Beta not detecting Win 7 drive in GRUB



## mab1376 (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know how to change the new grub v2 entries for this drive

Below is my fdisk entry for the drive not being detected.


```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1       38914   312567808    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x03a903a9
```


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 14, 2009)

uhh im confused on how you worded that i think..once you have windows installed no matter which OS, after the linux is done GRUB will detect any OS you got on there so windows is not gonna be your problem, can you restate your ? then it would be easier to answer


----------

